# Drapers Super Bee Apiaries



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Took a drive this morning and checked out this company's bee supplies. What a nice, well kept, clean, organized place to visit/shop. Well marked, signs are great for being out in the country....Millerton, PA. I bought 2.5 pound squarish bottles (Cases) ...couldnt' find them with anyone else close to me.

http://www.draperbee.com/


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeff you were in the neiborhood and didn't stop in. I'm about an hour north of there, used to do all my trading there, but I can buy stuff in cheaper these days, even with shipping.....


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't realize that you were so close! Dang.... I decided to go for a early Saturday morning drive and check the place out. Next time I am up that way, I am coming over for a visit! Thanks for the offer! BTW, where can I get the best buy for glass honey bottles and pick them up myself to save on shipping?


----------

